# Wound Exploration Codes



## reichtina320 (May 20, 2008)

Hi All!

I am reading an ortho coding book and when it talks about the wound exploration codes it states 'layered closure is anticipated and not separately coded.

So I went to the wound exploration codes in the CPT book and it states 'simple, intermedicate, or complex repair of wound(s) that do not require enlargement of the wound, extension or dissection, etc, as stated above, use the specific repair code(s) in the integumentary system section.

So now I'm confused.  Does this mean...if the wound is explored you cannot code the closure separate, but if it is NOT explored then you would code only the closure?

This is what I am understanding...does anyone know if I am correct with this reasoning?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2008)

The lay descriptions of the wound exploration codes include the closure, I beleive that this is the case because the dr is actually making the hole bigger than it was originally.


----------

